# Disc Harrow



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

hey folks!

attached are pictures of the old dice harrow i pulled out of a ditch!
going to bring her back to life!

i would appreciate help in identifying the make so i can try find where i can get 1 blade, 6 scrapers(for keeping the blade clean) and 8bearings

any help would be great as id like to get it out working the land soon.

O and thats the front loader i bought for my international 764 :thumbsup:


----------



## radio_tech (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't know who made it but nice find!
Amazing what folks throw in the ditch these days


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

*Old disk-parts*

For the bearings try TSC (Tractor Supply Co) if you have one in your area. Not sure if they have blades. Valu-bilt/CT Farm catalog has a lot of blades with size and center hole listed. I have a 2014 catalog but look on line at www.ctfarmonline.com or 888-828-3276. Good luck. Robert


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Shoup, they keep a ups truck there at all times! I think their web sight is shoupparts.com


----------



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks for the replies folks

think 6 of the bearings are in good condition
il get it apart and get it sand blasted
weld up any metal that needs welding

the adjuster is missing parts. would it be ok to not have the adjuster working and disc the land?
i am new to farming so excuse me if thats a stupid question!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I have no idea of name,but you have darn good eye for goodies.


----------

